# Tyre prices.s



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Just having fitted at home a pair of Mitchelin 225/75/16 camping for £340 total, by Event mobile tyres anybody better that price.

John.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

You should check out your local independent tyre fitter, I found them offered a good price.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Unfortunately yes. http://www.camskill.co.uk/m91b0s587...Eff_:_C_Wet_Grip:_B_NoiseClass:_2_Noise:_70dB

We had six fitted to our Kontiki tag a few months ago. Got them sent straight to local tyre place (£12) and then fitted @ £15 each, inc balancing but no new steel valves. So it worked out at £145 per wheel or, as a comparison, £290 for two.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My local small garage fitted 4 for £520 :wink: 
It was a bit cheaper 6 years ago when he fitted the first set.....but not much.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Just had 6 of the same size as yours fitted for £800 plus he gave me some cash back on the old ones.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sounds to me that they have charged you for the tyres and fitting and valves and balancing and disposal of old tyres, rather than it all thrown in at a competitive price. an average all in would be £130 per tyre. Why pay more.

cabby


----------

